# GTI international



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

not long now, 2weeks away!
my fave dub show of the year:thumb:
anybody else attending?
ian


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

*Yeah*

Will be there for the weekend.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Defo be there in the Magic mobile


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

is it vag cars you own lads?
what are they?
ian


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Where's it at ? 

And what goes on mate ? Is it full of kids acting stupid and all that ?


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

im going just on the sunday tho


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

thescrew, 
gti international
prob the most wel known uk vag show and one of the best too


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Might head down on the Sunday see how I get on with the car :thumb: mk2 16v golf )


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

ive talked the missus into going down on the saturday :doublesho! I was tempted by the rolling road but i have the voice in my head says "dont do it". It would be nice to see some of you guys there! ive never been to GTi international before usually santa pod so im looking forward to it and its 50 miles closer than pod :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Just to let you know, it's the Moto GP at Donnington on the same weekend, it's only a couple of junctions up the M1 from Leicester so traffic could be a nightmare.

Best plan for longer journey times :thumb:


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

^^^thanks lot for the heads up on traffic^^^

K3v F, damm you did wel twisting her arm, my mrs was having none of it lol. fair play mate
ian


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

it was a good day a little wet at times but that cant be seen as a bad thing :lol: some really nice and fast cars there although i saw someone in the show and shine area using an aquablade and a shammy he was drying on his exhaust while the car was running :doublesho


----------

